# what is the chances that I will qualify for ssdi



## Forever39 (Aug 28, 2013)

I have been out of work, many specialists, I have had hasymoto disease for awhile now, that sucks, I went to 4 specialists and I was finally diagnosed by a rhematologist. after 1 2 hr extensive testing & visit, He diagnosed me with Chronic Fybromynalgia, and severe myofacial pain, and I had 16 out of 18 pressure points, and I have chronic fatique, & as you all know, much more that goes along with it!~ I collected disability for 6-7 months, then it was depleted. I have 0 money coming in, I have no idea what to do! Can anyone help with this very confused situation, advice, ect! Thank You!!!! Forever 39


----------



## Kathleen M. (Nov 16, 1999)

Generally, it seems that everyone will have to at least go through one appeal before getting disability no matter what the issue is. It may be worth taking the time to talk to a lawyer who does disability appeals and see what can be done to strengthen your case so you will get through the process. Just be ready for having to go back one or two times before getting the help you need.


----------

